# Bass Fishing Lake Powell - Caught 207!



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Incredible times at Lake Powell catching 207 largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, and some crappie! They were all super shallow, and it was fast action. Check out the full report of what we used at: http://www.krakenbass.com/bass-fishing-lake-powell/

Here's a picture of a massive crappie we caught, and the nicest largemouth of the trip.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice crappie!!!! I still see you haven't developed sweat glands yet. That panting with the tongue out all the time has to be rough! :grin:


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Sick, Love that lake.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

nice slab, and bucket mouth too!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Whoa, nice crappie. Pretty LMB


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work. Tasty Crappie.


----------

